# Interested in signing up - But stumped on a few questions



## Kaos7125 (2 Feb 2009)

Greetings all!

I have thought about joining the Reserves for some time now, and now I have finally decided to make the final step weither I should or not.

I have looked around to the best of my ability and knowledge to try and find everything, even went to a CF job fair at my local mall and still was not 100% pleased with some of the answers I received.

So, here I am!

As I stated, I am interested in joining the Reserves, but I am wondering..

How long must a Reservist sign up for?
If I do decide this is not for me, how does one go about VRing
Aprox how long does VRing take? 
I've herd anywhere from 3-6 months is this still for the reserves or no?
Going places overseas/out of town/out of province, what is this like for a Reservist? Is it optional not to go very far due to family medical issues or other such things? Crazy but I'm wondering.

Any helpful information provided is very much appreciated!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

Kaos7125 said:
			
		

> Greetings all!
> 
> I have thought about joining the Reserves for some time now, and now I have finally decided to make the final step weither I should or not.
> 
> ...



OBVIOUSLY YOU DIDN'T USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Feb 2009)

Theres plenty of info floating about the site, try to search on specific terms and you'll find a lot of info about the reserves.

Reservists don't sign contracts, they can release whenever they want. If you want out, just write a memo and you can get out. You'll only need to show up to turn in your kit. Overseas is optional, out of town may happen depending on your trade. If you have medical issues that prevent you from leaving the city, then I would hazard a guess that you won't be found fit to serve, but I'm not a Med Tech.

There's a lot of info at www.forces.ca, try there and you can even talk live to a recruiter.

You got him before I did, Sapper >


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412




===============================================================================================================




*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Army Fitness Manual, see http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf      

=============================================================================================



Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.




Hope some of those help.


----------



## Kaos7125 (2 Feb 2009)

Well thank you for the replys!

And yes, I am poking through the searches even as I posted, just it is hard to find a specific "Here is my question" and here is the exact answer I am looking for.
But finding a ton of useful info.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

Try using key terms when using the search function


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

You will find that there is a lot of information here.  Every Trade that a Reservist can do has a topic or two on here.  If you read the SEARCH instructions and narrow your search down some, you should find most of the information.  Keep an eye on some of the topics already "hot" and being posted in and you will find out answers to questions you have yet to ask.


----------



## jricRN (3 Feb 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, but I have a question regarding the reserves and deployment. My quesiton is: are employers required to give you time off work if you volunteer for a tour as a reservist? I did some searches and they were are old, so I am wondering if legislation has changed since then?  I am specifically talking about a hospital setting, with a career as a nurse.  Thank You.


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2009)

Varies by province on that. 

edit - adding this link for you : http://www.workplace-mag.com/Ontario-amends-ESA-to-provide-military-reservists-with-job-protected-leave.html

Bigger question is where you work. I know of one hospital in my area that will let people go whenever they ask. 
Others have a fit if you dare ask.


----------



## 2fly (3 Feb 2009)

In BC you would have to resign your position, they will not give you a leave of absence.  Best case scenario, they will make you resign full time perm and sign on as casual with no guarantee of getting your perm position back.


----------



## RubberTree (3 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You will find that there is a lot of information here.  Every Trade that a Reservist can do has a topic or two on here.  If you read the SEARCH instructions and narrow your search down some, you should find most of the information.  Keep an eye on some of the topics already "hot" and being posted in and you will find out answers to questions you have yet to ask.



Who are you and what have you done with George?


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Feb 2009)

Saskatchewan has legislation for protection of jobs. Search for it on here as there is a thread on it.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## jricRN (3 Feb 2009)

old medic - Thank you for that link. I searched it on the net, and I could not find if it ad been passed or not. This applies to me seeing as I live in the Greater Toronto Area. I have still have not started my RN education, but I think I will pay the UHN, as well as other hospitals in the area, a visit and ask them what their procedures are regarding deployment. Thanks.


----------



## Redeye (3 Feb 2009)

Ontario has job protection legislation in place.  Still not a bad idea to see what the employer you are interested in has to say.  Most have leave policies in place.



			
				jricRN said:
			
		

> old medic - Thank you for that link. I searched it on the net, and I could not find if it ad been passed or not. This applies to me seeing as I live in the Greater Toronto Area. I have still have not started my RN education, but I think I will pay the UHN, as well as other hospitals in the area, a visit and ask them what their procedures are regarding deployment. Thanks.


----------



## jricRN (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the reply and will do! Cheers


----------



## Redeye (4 Feb 2009)

I can't find the exact wording of the legislation that applies in Ontario (and I work in an industry that is covered by federal and not provincial legislation, so when I went through the battle it was different).  The best thing you can do is be open and honest with your employer, and engage the Canadian Forces Liaison Council for help if you need it.  While legislation may be on your side you don't want to make waves at work either.  Large employers usually can find ways to accommodate you.  When I needed two months off last summer I sold it to them as an opportunity to get a trainee/prospect into a a seat to cover my job while I was away and it worked brilliantly.



			
				jricRN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply and will do! Cheers


----------



## Hedvig (20 Feb 2009)

Hmm... I hope you guys are not going to kick me out, because I might ask some things that has been brought up before on this forum

 I am only wondering what are the possible transitions between Reserve (i wish to do Int OP) and Regular. Also between Int OP to Int Officer. So I just can't really see how are the different level of trades are interconnected with each other, and what could follow what?

I was planning to start army as reservist during university years then if I still like it switch to full-time upon completion of university, and if I can find a filed where I can benefit my BA degree than go for Commissioned Member. When I went to the recruiting center, the Officer right away offered for me the ROTP. That it will pay for my education, plus extra money. In long term probably I would get the benefits out of ROTP, but I was just thinking to see whether or not the Army is for me.

So should I be daring or careful?  
Opinions please...

Thx.  :-*


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2009)

Hedvig said:
			
		

> Hmm... I hope you guys are not going to kick me out, because I might ask some things that has been brought up before on this forum
> 
> I am only wondering what are the possible transitions between Reserve (i wish to do Int OP) and Regular. Also between Int OP to Int Officer. So I just can't really see how are the different level of trades are interconnected with each other, and what could follow what?
> 
> ...



Best advice.  Join an Armour or Infantry unit in your area and see if the military is what you want to do.  Learn all you can about tactics, comms, AFV Recognition, Navigation and Map marking.  Then think of other Trades such as INT.    http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=111


----------



## Hedvig (20 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the quick answer George!
I was not aware that it is possible to change your trade once you got started. It looked like to me that once you choose you have to stick to that field?
But if it's not like that, even better.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (21 Feb 2009)

Alot of us that went Int started in another trade first.  It definitly helps with the learning curve but, at least for the time being, it is not absolutely necessary to do another trade first.  It used to be though, and it may go that way again in the future.

It is definitly possible to transfer from one trade to another.  Many have done this before.  The only word of caution I would give you about this is that it often takes a very long time especially in the reserves.  In my case, it was a nightmare and took 2 years, but I know some others that got lucky and got it done in a few months.


----------



## Hedvig (21 Feb 2009)

Thx for the comment!

Yes. Once I will make up my mind that I Want the forces, naturally, the next step would be full-time. 
There are several Infantry units here in Toronto as well as an Int reserve unit. I will try both, and depends which can give me the better offer I'll go with that for now. 

Ahhh..and thank you, thank you Canadian Forces that you finally changed the regulation that a Permanent Resident can join to the forces as well...Otherwise I wouldn't be here now.

Thx again guys
don't spare with any comments


----------

